# 2-3 shift flare



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

i picked up a 2008 and I’ve started to notice a 2-3 shift flare. Would it be ok to transfer my plow to this truck as it sits or is it best to fix the transmission first


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Is it a 2500? Does it have the 6L80 transmission?
Check your tranny fluid. The color and shavings will tell you alot. 

They are known to be very awkward transmissions. There are also a ton of updates for them.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

2low said:


> i picked up a 2008 and I've started to notice a 2-3 shift flare. Would it be ok to transfer my plow to this truck as it sits or is it best to fix the transmission first


If you're going to plow with it you should definitely fix the transmission first. Plowing is hard on transmissions as it is.

NYH1.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

SilverPine said:


> Is it a 2500? Does it have the 6L80 transmission?
> Check your tranny fluid. The color and shavings will tell you alot.
> 
> They are known to be very awkward transmissions. There are also a ton of updates for them.


It has the 6l90. Just had the programming update done today fixed the hard shift but the flare is still there


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

NYH1 said:


> If you're going to plow with it you should definitely fix the transmission first. Plowing is hard on transmissions as it is.
> 
> NYH1.


But your not plowing in 3rd gear :laugh:


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

2low said:


> But your not plowing in 3rd gear :laugh:


Let it eat then. 

NYH1.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

2low said:


> But your not plowing in 3rd gear :laugh:


But slow is boring...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How many miles?

What is the color/smell of your fluid?


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

195000 km 121167miles and colour is still red no burnt smell


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2low said:


> 195000 km 121167miles and colour is still red no burnt smell


How many RPM is the flare?


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> How many RPM is the flare?


By memory 500 rpm I'm going to hook up my scanner and try to record some values


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2low said:


> But your not plowing in 3rd gear :laugh:


Do you skip 3rd?

I use all 6 and R once in a while.

What kind of plow? If it has a trip edge, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Did they do this service bulletin?

Bulletin No.: 09-07-30-004A

Date: April 21, 2009

Subject:

Flare and/or Harsh 2-3 Shifts (Install Three Fluid Seal Rings)

Models:

2007-2009 Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, Escalade EXT

2007-2009 Chevrolet Silverado

2008-2009 Chevrolet Suburban

2009 Chevrolet Avalanche, Tahoe

2007-2009 GMC Sierra, Yukon Denali, Yukon XL Denali

2008-2009 GMC Yukon XL

2009 GMC Yukon

Equipped with 6L80 (RPO MYC) or 6L90 (RPO MYD) Automatic Transmission

Supercede:

This bulletin is being revised add replacement of the Torque Convertor Housing/Fluid Pump Seal. Please discard Corporate Bulletin Number 09-07-30-004 (Section 07 - Transmission/Transaxle).

Condition

Note

Vehicles built before September, 2008 are more likely to have leaking fluid seal rings.

Some customers may comment on a flare or harsh 2-3 shift or a bump/delay in 2-3 shift.

Cause

This condition may be caused by leaking 1-2-3-4 and 3-5-R clutch fluid seal rings. The following conditions are indications that the fluid seal rings may be leaking.

- Delayed/extended or delayed with harsh feel initial Park to Drive and/or Reverse to Drive shifts that are more likely to occur when the transmission temperature is below approximately 40°C (104°F).

- Harsh or flaring 2-3 shifts that are more likely to occur when the transmission fluidtemperature is in the approximately 0°C (32°F) to 40°C (104°F) temperature range, but can be present at any temperature.

- Harsh 2-3 shifts that are more likely to occur at less than 50% throttle pressure.

Correction

Important

DO NOT replace the transmission control valve body, transmission control module (TCM) or transmission fluid pump cover assembly.

1. Verify the customer's concern with the described conditions above. Then replace the 1-2-3-4 and 3-5-R clutch fluid seal rings.

2. Remove the transmission assembly from the vehicle. Refer to Transmission Replacement in SI.

3. Remove the transmission oil pan. Refer to Automatic Transmission Fluid, Fluid Pan and/or Filter Replacement in SI.

Notice

When removing the transmission control valve body, discard the O-ring seals and install new seals, GM P/N 24236927. Failure to install control valve body O-ring seals may cause internal transmission leaks and transmission damage.

4. Remove the transmission control valve body. Refer to Control Valve Body Assembly/Removal in SI.

5. Remove the transmission bell housing /fluid pump. Refer to Torque Converter Housing with Fluid Pump Removal in SI.

Notice

The three clutch fluid seal rings are required to be installed in a specific way. Failure to install new clutch fluid seal rings may cause internal transmission leaks and transmission damage.

6. Inspect and remove the three clutch fluid seal rings (1). Install new pump rings, GM P/N 24238248. Refer to 1-2-3-4 and 3-5 Reverse Clutch Fluid Seal Ring Installation (6L80/90) in SI for correct installation.

7. After completing the repair procedure, a Service Fast Learn Adapts procedure must be completed. Refer to Service Fast Learn Adapts in SI for procedure details. After completing the Service Fast Learn Adapts procedure, the vehicle may still experience some minor driveability issues but should learn improved shifting performance over the next several key cycles and driving time. Review with the customer the facts about the transmission's ability to self-correct shifting issues or concerns. The transmission adapts are always functional and operate at transmission oil temperatures about 40°C (104°F).


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a 4l80e in my 95 k3500. It use to shift slow 2-3. After 3 weeks at the tranny shop where they said it was fine the direct clutch burnt. I lost reverse. Can you plow with out reverse?..nope. take it to a good tranny shop.

My trans is now rebuilt and shifts better than i ever. I have only owned this truck for about 6yrs.


----------

